# Early or late year model 93 300ZX???



## trkbr2001 (Nov 17, 2005)

What is the easiest way to determine if my Z is early or late year 1993? I would assume by the VIN # somehow but I am not sure.
Thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

trkbr2001 said:


> What is the easiest way to determine if my Z is early or late year 1993? I would assume by the VIN # somehow but I am not sure.
> Thanks


Simple, look on your driver side door jam. There is a mfg date on the Vin plate.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

wats the difference between early and late 1993? new features or something ?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nothing


----------

